# Burton Sherlock topsheet crack



## Mjc1859 (Nov 27, 2010)

I used this board about 5-6 times and noticed this crack on the topsheet. Wondering if I bought too small of a board. I'm just startig to learn how to butter so maybe I was bending the board too much? It's a 157 and I'm 5'10" 170lbs. I have to give it up for dogfunk.com no questions asked, brand new replacement board and they pay to ship this board back.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

my buddy did the same exact thing to 3 different burton boards and finally gave up on them. he's been on the same neversummer SL for the last 2 seasons with no trouble.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

A 157 shouldn't crack like that under your weight. That's a manufacturing defect.


----------



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow I have a Burton and I will say the topsheet gets scratched up and chipped very easily, but that's pretty bad.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

MJC, How do you like the Sherlock btw?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That's just a manufacturing defect or else you landed at a weird angle and torqued it.


----------



## Mjc1859 (Nov 27, 2010)

I really liked the board. It's a lot softer than what I'm used to and did get little shaky at high speeds but other than that I have no complaints. Really easy to butter with. I'm gonna try one more and if that cracks I'm getting a different board. Anyone have any recommendations similar to the Sherlock?


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Mjc1859 said:


> I really liked the board. It's a lot softer than what I'm used to and did get little shaky at high speeds but other than that I have no complaints. Really easy to butter with. I'm gonna try one more and if that cracks I'm getting a different board. Anyone have any recommendations similar to the Sherlock?


Soft huh? They're actually making next years softer. You sure the shakiness wasn't just the nose, or do you mean it felt unstable at high speeds?


----------



## Mjc1859 (Nov 27, 2010)

It wasn't the nose, it was a little unstable at high speeds on groomers. It feels soft to me because I rode a really stiff board for ten years but if you're used to park boards then it probably wont feel soft to you.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Mjc1859 said:


> It wasn't the nose, it was a little unstable at high speeds on groomers. It feels soft to me because I rode a really stiff board for ten years but if you're used to park boards then it probably wont feel soft to you.


They're kinda sellin' it as a 'the back country is your park' board. Did you take it in any pow?


----------



## Mjc1859 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah we got about a foot last week. It was great in the pow. It's a really fun playful board I'm kind of disappointed with the whole top sheet cracking. Hopefully I just got a bad board. If not I was looking at the neversummer sl.


----------



## Fistgar (Feb 8, 2012)

Mine cracked exactly the same way the other day. Going to send it back to Burton to see if they warranty it *crosses fingers*. Did they warranty it for you? I'm kinda disappointed because if they replace the board, it will be with the new model graphic which I think absolutely blows . My optical illusion graphic drew quite a few compliments.


----------



## Mjc1859 (Nov 27, 2010)

I bought mine from dogfunk so they replaced it no problem. You're right though the new Sherlock graphics suck. I would hope yours is still under warranty.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mine also cracked like that after a year of riding. Hoping burton goes good for it. I really liked last years board and the graphics. This years is kinda ugly. May switch over to never summer


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Burton sent me a brand new 2012 sherlock... and its a 1st not a 2nd like my old one


----------



## Fistgar (Feb 8, 2012)

A 1st? What do you mean?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Fistgar said:


> A 1st? What do you mean?


Never heard of 1st's and 2nd's. A second is usually a board that has some sort of a visual defect and usually sell them at a discount


----------



## Fistgar (Feb 8, 2012)

Ah, I see. Burton has honored the warranty and I have a new Sherlock on the way. I guess I'm gonna have to learn to love my fruity blue lightning bolt... considering putting as many brewery stickers as I can on it and make it a "beer board"


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I have same board, topsheet peeled a little on the nose after I jammed it into another board, I epoxied it back down. 

It is a great board in soft snow/powder, really fun. 

The damage you have isn't normal, should get you a replacement.


----------

